# كتـــــــــــــــــاب جديد و مهم"Ship​_Stability​_for​_Masters​_and&#82



## gadoo20042004 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*كتـــــــــــــــــاب جديد و مهم"Ship​_Stability​_for​_Masters​_and​_Mates​."*

Ship​_Stability​_for​_Masters​_and​_Mates​.pdf:85: 
كتاب مهم للطلبة فى الاتزان و هو يعد خلاصة تجارب مؤلفه بعد ان اشتغل فى اعالى البحار لفترة كبيرة
ارجو الافادة و الرد:5: 




http://www.filefactory.com/file/ae9ab4/


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*الردود؟؟*

متشكر جدااا على الردود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2007)

يا با شمهندس تامر .... ما فيش ناس كتيره خريجه القسم دا ياباشمهندس ولو فى طلبه بيبقى عددهم صغير ما تستعجلش على الردود ..

وشكرا لتعب يا باشمهندس الف شكر:55:


----------



## m.hassanin (27 ديسمبر 2007)

يا باشا احنا منقدرش نستغنى عنك خالص ولا من مواضيعك اللي بتخلي الواحد يعجز عن الكلام 



شئ عظيم والله


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
ليس هذا اختصاصي ولكنني اعتبره ثقافة عامة
مشكور


----------



## gadoo20042004 (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الردود و ارجو الاستفادة العامة


----------



## وائل السنيري (31 يناير 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (31 يناير 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر وكل الإمتنان


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير :28:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر على الردود


----------



## رااااكان (27 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخواني


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## الالهام (22 أبريل 2008)

_الله ينور يابشمهندس الحقيقة كتب مفيدة وخاصة ابنى فى ملاحة بحرية ممكن يستفيد شكرا ننتظر منك المزيد_


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 مايو 2008)

مشكور الالهام


----------



## gadoo20042004 (28 يونيو 2008)

ايه محدش عايز الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tofi13 (26 يناير 2009)

thanks but cant find the files


----------



## mohaoui (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب ولكن أين الرابط


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (27 يناير 2010)

Ship​_Stability​_for​_Masters​_and​_Mates​.pdf:85 : اخى الكريم لقد دخلت على الرابط ولكن الملف غير موجود نأمل الافادة اين يمكن الاطلاع على هذا الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على العنوان


----------



## hashazly (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن اللينك لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى 

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmad al tahat (19 ديسمبر 2010)

good day,
please provide other site cause this file not found on 19/12/2010


----------

